# TTS Vs TTRS suspension - is either softer



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

In a last minute dilemma. How does TTS magnetic ride compare with a TTRS with its RS suspension without mag ride?

I don't really want a super bumpy ride. Already have a stock TT with 20" wheels.

Various opinions I know but comments welcome.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sits smack in the middle of the two options.
other part of your question is all subjective


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi,

I've had a mk2 and Mk3 with mag ride and now have an RS without it. My Mk3 TTS was also on 20s as is the RS.

I thought I was really going to miss all its benefits but I don't one bit. The RS IMO is preferable. I don't find the ride in any way harsh and the handling of the RS is even better,

Hope that helps.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes it does help, thanks!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I also concur with those comments!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

moro anis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had a mk2 and Mk3 with mag ride and now have an RS without it. My Mk3 TTS was also on 20s as is the RS.
> 
> ...


So no rear end 'thudding' with those 20's on?


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Having had the RS a week now I find little difference between the RS suspension compared to my TT also with 20" wheels, so no disappointment. In some ways the taughter ride is preferable as it hugs the road well.

Overall delighted with the RS and glad I upgraded. There are cars being registered to beat WLTP, so some better deals to be had. For example, Hatfield Audi have two in Catalunya Red with the black pack and sports exhaust. Scope for negotiation! So no extra concerns with Advanced Key. Miss the B&O sound system. The Audi offering seems to have less mid bass, but it's not unlistenable.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done.

I hope you're as pleased with yours as I am with mine and I love everything about it regardless of any other comments posted ie Porsche, BMW etc. Couldn't give a monkeys. It was my money and what I wanted. It's called choice.

It's up to you but I ran mine in as per book. i may be one of the few but always have and do treat things with respect. I don't know if any other RS owners found this but it seemed at 2000 miles if the software allowed a bit more grunt, noise, pops and bangs. Magic!!


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Cockahoot I think is the phrase! Absolutely love it. The sound is like a drug, it's highly addictive. I find myself grinning like an idiot and repeating some of the laughter and exclamations of various bloggers who drove it on You Tube. You know who you are Paul Wallace! Was going for a TTS and that's a great car but like you it's my choice to buy and happy to offset depreciation by paying the finance off to get the contribution. Also it would have got to me with the nagging thought I should have got the RS instead and by then have lost plenty in depreciation.

I've had only long journeys so few cold starts and keep the stop/start off when cold, so about 500 miles in the first week. Went to a very damp Audi's in the Park as one trip and ended up with the MK I commity group. Couldnt see other TTF people, only TTOC and other TTs around. Only using higher octane fuel and try to keep the revs mostly to about 2500 max and resisting dynamic as it seems to rev higher but the sound is epic. I give it a bit of throttle, valves open in comfort mode and it's just brilliant. Got a big wave from a MK II today, lots of looks from what I would be like without one, and turn a few heads with the sound when being slightly brisk from a standing start. Some others in more mundane cars and some in smart cars too like overtaking me, but hey I'm running in and could give them a run for their money. Even with light acceleration it's easy to stray over the limit at 30/40/50 so I'm vigilant about that to avoid points.


----------

